# Mini track in NE Ohio?



## lowdoughracer (Jul 12, 2005)

Hello everyone,
I used to race 1/10 carpet oval a few years back and have been looking at getting back into r/c and racing. I have been looking around at mini's and think it might be a good thing for me to get because of the cost, and being able to drive it at home as well as at the track. Just was curious as to if there were any tracks that raced mini's in northeast Ohio (on-road, off-road, oval) and what they raced there. Thanks for all the help!
~Jake~


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

BRP's at Freddies hobbies in Ravenna and the gate in Brunswick both are carpet. We have a race this Sat at Freddies, come out and check it out. Racing starts at 5:00 It's as low dough as You can get.

http://www.freddieshobbies.com/

www.brpracing.com


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi lowdough . Were in toledo ohio an have a oval track here. we run minis ALOT. Its HOBBYSTOP WEST Raceway At woodville mall . Check out some races on youtube. We race BRP, Mini Sliders, Mini Latemodels , an run offroad Minis on fri oval sat road course on sun . indoor flying on tues . They also race 1/10 slider too. TEAM MARTIS


----------

